# This Old House - Charleston



## trc65 (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't normally watch TOH as can never find it when watching TV. However, PBS is doing a fund drive and running this back to back. Featured is the "American School of Building Arts" using students and Professors to do much of the artistic restoration. Showing a lot of the blacksmithing, but also showing restoration of columns, and probably later, interior finishing and I'm guessing some plaster artwork. Interesting show if you haven't watched this project. All of the project has to adhere to historical board rules for restoration, so none of the tear it all down and use new materials.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2020)

I record it on my DVR, and was impressed with the American School of Building Arts, as well. Some very worthwhile programs out there for folks that want to get into the trades. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2020)

I record it also. My wife and I love that show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

